
SQL porn subreddit - dorfsmay
https://www.reddit.com/r/sqlporn/
======
coreyp_1
Things like this give me feelings of inadequacy.

~~~
dorfsmay
To be fair, they coerce SQL to do things that other languages are better
suited for (like doing graphics!). But yes, I know what you mean!

